# X + Xfce + ATI Radeon 9600, massives Performance Problem

## wolfclaw

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe vor kurzem meinem Rechner neu aufgesetzt. Eigentlich funktioniert mein X, /varlog/Xorg.0.log schmeißt keine Fehlermeldungen (EE) und auch die Warnings sind nur in sehr begrenzter Anzahl vorhanden. Wenn ich Xfce starte und glxgears ausführe bekomme ca 4100 FPS, was denke ich auch nicht allzu schlecht ist für eine Ati Radeon 9600. (DRI ist an und Mode ist auch auf 0666 gesetzt)

Was mich jedoch wundert: Wenn ich in Xfce den Firefox offen habe und eine beliebige Seite ansurfe (z.B. gentoo.org), dann zusätzlich ein Konsolenfenster öffne und mit gedrückter Maustaste mit diesem Konsolenfenster hin und her fahre, wird mein Rechner total langasm und das Konsolenfenstern bewegt sich nicht mehr richtig mit, sprich, mein Mauszeiger ist schon wo ganz anders als das Konsolenfenster und es ruckelt wie sau. 

Bei anderen Distributionen die ich auf diesem Rechner laufen hatte, hatte ich dieses Problem nicht, obwohl mir nur 380 FPS angezeigt wurden, wenn ich glxgears gestartet habe. Meine Frage nun: Was kann ich falsch gemacht haben und was muss ich tun, damit ich am Desktop vernünftig arbeiten kann (zB: Konsolenfenster ruckelfrei hin- und herziehen). 

Hier noch ein paar Angaben zu meinem Rechner: 

Pentium 4, 2,8 GHz

Ati Radeon 9600 

2 GB Ram 

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge, wenn ihr einen Auszug aus irgendeinem Konfigurationsfile oder Logfile braucht, gebt mir bitte Beschei. 

Wolfclaw

----------

## ChrisJumper

Grüß dich wolfclaw,

also das Problem zu lokalisieren ist ganz einfach. Unter Linux als auch unter Windows ist ein solche Phänomen sehr häufig auf den Falschen Grafiktreiber zurückzuführen!

Ich kann dir leider nicht genaueres Mitteilen da ich keine ATI-Karte hab und das so selten einrichte.

Welchen Treiber hast du denn Installiert?

Verwendest du die Treiber von xorg-x11 oder die ATI-Drivers?

Hier der Link zum ATI-Howto.

Mfg Chris

----------

## wolfclaw

In der xorg.conf habe ich "radeon" bei Driver stehen. Reicht dir diese Information, weil ansonsten muss ich zu Hause nachschaun (bin gerade in der Arbeit) ?]

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm.

Mit ATI kenn ich mich wie gesagt nicht so gut aus.

Wenn du jetzt keine aufwendigen 3D Spiele spielen willst würde ich einfach den ATI-Open-Source Treiber benutzen.

Kannst ja mal schaun, wenn du daheim bist ob dein X-Server mit den richtigen Radeon-Flags übersetzt wurde

```
# emerge -pv xorg-server
```

 und du in der /etc/make.conf deine Grafikkarte mit der Variablen "VIDEO_CARDS" richtig eingestellt hast.

Schau einfach mal in die Dokumentationen.

In der xorg-config-Doku ist mir grad folgendes aufgefallen:

 *Quote:*   

> Der freie radeon Treiber für ATI-Karten unterstützt volle 3D-Beschleunigung auf älteren Radeon-Karten, aber funktioniert nicht unbedingt mit den neueren.

 

Vielleicht nimmst dann doch besser den Closed Source von ATI.

Mfg Chris

----------

## b3cks

 *wolfclaw wrote:*   

> In der xorg.conf habe ich "radeon" bei Driver stehen. Reicht dir diese Information, weil ansonsten muss ich zu Hause nachschaun (bin gerade in der Arbeit) ?]

 

Du brauchst den fglrx-Treiber aus dem ATi-Package.

```
emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers
```

Und anschließend in deiner Xorg Konfiguration fglrx anstatt radeon eintragen.

In Xfce rufst du dann mal das Terminal auf und gibst glxinfo ein und guckst, ob Direct Rendering auf Yes steht.

Um den neuen Treiber allerdings richtig zum laufen zu kriegen, muss dein Kernel entsprechend konfiguriert sein. Emerge verrät dir bei der  Ausgabe schon, ob alles richtig ist. Ansonsten überprüfe noch mal alles nach diesem Howto: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

Wie im Howto geschrieben, ist es auch ratsam die xorg.conf mit dem aticonfig-Tool zu erstellen.

----------

## Dragonix

Der fglrx ist sicher eine Option, aber der open-source Treiber sollte wunderbar mit seiner Karte laufen...

----------

## wolfclaw

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

 *Dragonix wrote:*   

> Der fglrx ist sicher eine Option, aber der open-source Treiber sollte wunderbar mit seiner Karte laufen...

 

Das dachte ich eigentlich auch, zumal Distributionen die das ganze selbst konfiguriert haben und wo das mit dem Rumschieben des Konsolenfenster auch problemlos geklappt hat auch alle "radeon" als Treiber eingetragen hatten. 

Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich es heute mal mit fglrx probieren  :Smile: 

----------

## wolfclaw

Ich habe jetzt fglrx verwendet und es klappt wesentlich besser, lediglich folgende Warnungn und Errors tauchen auf, wenn ich in  Xorg.0.log reinschaue:

```
(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
```

```
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted

(WW) xf86OpenConsole: setsid failed: Operation not permitted

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "EnablePageFliP" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used 
```

Und wenn ich glxgears als normaler User starte: 

```
FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!
```

Ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr euch die Meldungen anschauen könntet und mir sagt, ob daovn aus eurer Sicht irgendtewas problematisch ist. Was mich ein bisschen verunsichert sind diese "permission denied"-Meldungen

Vielen Dank und gute Nacht, 

wolfclaw

----------

## Jinidog

AIGLX funktioniert nicht mit den ClosedSource-Treibern. Da kannst du nur XGL benutzen.

Schau dir am besten Mal die Kapitel http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers und http://gentoo-wiki.com/XGL im Wiki an.

----------

## Dragonix

 *Quote:*   

> FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Permission denied)
> 
> __FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

 

eselect opengl set ati gesetzt?

Ist der User in der Video Gruppe?

----------

## wolfclaw

Ja, beides gemacht @ Dragonix

----------

## AnubisTheKing

wenn du den closed-source treiber benutzt musst du 

```

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

in deiner xorg.conf stehen haben.

----------

